# LONDON | 8 Bishopsgate | 204m | 668ft | 51 fl | T/O



## SkyscraperSuperman

A new tower for the City of London. :cheers:

Wilkinson Eyre submits 40-storey City tower
24 April 2015 | By Elizabeth Hopkirk

Wilkinson Eyre is about to submit plans for a 40-storey office tower to the City of London Corporation.










The 70,000sq m project will stand on the corner of Bishopsgate and Leadenhall, next to Rogers Stirk Harbour’s Cheesegrater in the so-called eastern cluster of tall buildings.

It will contain retail at ground and mezzanine level and promises a “public access viewing gallery” at level 40.

The architect described the scheme as a series of stacked blocks which become narrower as they get taller.

The architectural concept views each block as complementary but with slightly differing characteristics expressed through differing levels of transparency of the facades, it said.

The client is Mitsubishi Estate, part of the Japanese conglomerate that includes food brands, a car maker and arms manufacturer.

The building will aim for BREEAM Excellent.


----------



## LondoniumLex

:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Maximalist

Can't wait to see a rendering of the building by itself. That part of the city is really becoming the place for avante-garde architecture. Hope it measures up to the standards set by Rogers and Foster.


----------



## droneriot

Stacked boxes. Yawn. The idea is so old it's almost retro to propose it in 2015.


----------



## The Shard Baby

Looks pretty good already! :happy:
Notice how it is setback from the sight lines of Saint Paul's - lets hope the that the new 22 Bishopsgate design will complement this tower as much as this complements the old Pinnacle design.

Anyway, I'm really excited about this one!:banana:
I think the old 6-8 Bishopsgate has just about had its time...








http://www.gmw-architects.com/data/Projects/All/4%20and%206-8%20Bishopsgate/a-0686_N7.jpg


----------



## DEsl

droneriot said:


> Stacked boxes. Yawn. The idea is so old it's almost retro to propose it in 2015.


Its not old, Stacked boxes design is a pretty new one 

It looks pretty good to me


----------



## poshbakerloo

The Shard Baby said:


> Anyway, I'm really excited about this one!:banana:
> I think the old 6-8 Bishopsgate has just about had its time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gmw-architects.com/data/Projects/All/4%20and%206-8%20Bishopsgate/a-0686_N7.jpg


I like the new proposal but at the same time I like the old building! :/


----------



## LondoniumLex

I wonder why all of the City projects are so short. Given the value of the land, one would assume that the towers would be much taller. Further, if Helter Skleter, right next door had planning permission to be roughly 275m, then why is this so short.


----------



## RegentHouse

poshbakerloo said:


> I like the new proposal but at the same time I like the old building! :/


I agree. It's a fine building from a bygone era of London when men still wore ties and Britain was still an empire.


----------



## hugh

This gets the go ahead ... 

http://www.standard.co.uk/business/...ate-skyscraper-gets-green-light-10430139.html


----------



## Copperknickers

Looks pretty good to me. The old building is absolutely terrible, like something out of Gotham. I don't mind boring buildings per se, but huge anonymous tinted glass boring buildings in the middle of a world class skyline? Bleugh.


----------



## hugh

Copperknickers said:


> Looks pretty good to me. The old building is absolutely terrible, like something out of Gotham. I don't mind boring buildings per se, but huge anonymous tinted glass boring buildings in the middle of a world class skyline? Bleugh.


Gotham?


----------



## ThatOneGuy

They could take down the tower, but I like the current lowrise portion much more.


----------



## stop that

More density is good, and its going to be enjoyable watching several cores rising at the same time, in this cluster, along with other surrounding towers rising nearby

However I.
Wish it were taller.
Wish it could be built alongside the smaller tower, instead of replacing it, this has happened with a few previous projects in London where a smaller tower was demolished to make way for a taller, better tower. I do prefer the new ones, but it's just a shame that we couldn't keep the old ones too.

Also starting to think that there should be bigger spaces between the towers in the city cluster, sso they don't all merge together.

With the towers going up all around the city cluster like aldgate, Shoreditch, southbank, city road etc, London will soon have the only actual downtown in Europe, instead of just a cluster cbd.
This approach had meant that it has taken longer for London skyline to come together than if they had just put all there towers in one cluster, but the wait will be worth it as London skyline will be on a much bigger scale, an actual highrise downtown, not just a cluster.


----------



## Brightongo

Is there a possible start date for this building?


----------



## ILTarantino

This is 204 m / 50 storeys now.


----------



## kanye

*City of London Set to Invest in 51-Story Office Block Development
*


> _London, United Kingdom – 24 October 2018_
> 
> The City of London is set to buy a stake in WilkinsonEyre’s Prussian Blue tower in central London to help the development clear a number of right-to-light obstacles.
> 
> The local authority will decide on 30 October whether to sanction its acquisition of an interest in the 51-story office block on the corner of Bishopsgate and Leadenhall for developers Mitsubishi Estate London and Stanhope.
> 
> Construction on the £300 million ($342 million) tower – officially 6-8 Bishopsgate and 150 Leadenhall Street – is set to start in 2019 but cannot go ahead unless 41 outstanding right-to-light disputes are resolved, according to documents filed with the council.
> 
> According to the papers, 19 of the outstanding interests are "particularly complex" and "slow to resolve" and there is also a restrictive covenant on part of the site which the scheme would breach.
> 
> “The developer has come to the conclusion that the timely delivery of the development will only be possible with the City’s assistance in overcoming these restrictive covenant and rights of light claims,” the document reads.
> 
> Council papers recommending the acquisition state that local authorities can use powers under the Town & Country Planning Act 1990 to help facilitate a development they believe will contribute to the “promotion or improvement” of the area.
> 
> The City’s reasons for taking the decision include the addition of the new building in London’s Square Mile, provision of the public viewing gallery and the addition of "significant employment floorspace" to meet anticipated demand.
> 
> In 2015, the design firm won planning for a “stacked” three-block scheme, featuring a 40-story, 185-meter centerpiece tower, but the company later lodged a reworked application which extended it by 10 stories.
> 
> The new designs increased the building’s lettable office space from 41,806 square meters to 52,954 square meters but retained its “stepped form.”
> 
> The practice claimed the designs had evolved to echo the scale of three recently approved neighboring schemes: Eric Parry Architects’ 1 Undershaft; PLP’s 22 Bishopsgate; and Make’s 1 Leadenhall.
> 
> Lendlease had been awarded the contract to build the proposed tower.
> 
> For more on this story, go to Architects' Journal.


http://www.ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=6507#!


----------



## geogregor

*---*

How it will look like:
https://www.architectsjournal.co.uk/news/work-starts-on-wilkinsoneyres-bishopsgate-tower/10041280.article









Construction is starting in earnest, crane on site:

DSC09732 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09733 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09734 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09737 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC09740 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

I forgot about this one. It's crazy how many skyscrapers they can jam in this little district.


----------



## The seventh shape

I think this looks horrific. It looks like the abandoned BIG stacked boxes design for the WTC 2 building. But it's worse than the BIG design, since at least the boxes in the BIG design were ordered into a logical pattern. These ones are haphazard in size and positioning compared to each other. It makes no geometric sense and looks like a lego skyscraper built by a two-year old. It's also way to close to the other skyscrapers and blocks and detracts from the vastly superior 'Cheesgrater' building. The London planning authority has been taken over by lunatics. Lovely city at street level but the skyline is turning into a real horror show.


----------



## geogregor

20210331_154238 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08081 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08082 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08083 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08085 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08088 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08089 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08101 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08103 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08105 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08107 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC08504 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08592 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## perthect

So close to its neighbours


----------



## hkskyline

8 Bishopsgate to become London's most sustainable tall building


With structural works well underway at 8 Bishopsgate, the development team behind the project has committed to delivering the most sustainable speculative tall building in London in Q4 2022.




www.propertyfundsworld.com


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## lezgotolondon

perthect said:


> So close to its neighbours


imdeed, it8s insane, I really don’t get it, the area is already windy and imagine having a nice office up in the air with a nice view on another office few metres away


----------



## geogregor

DSC04476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04536 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04539 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04541 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04548 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04545 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC04549 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

Love the density! Hong Kong, New York eat your heart out!


----------



## Zaz965

finally, this cbd is getting massive


----------



## gravesVpelli

It's actually in a tiny area that one could walk around in less than 5 minutes; totally squeezed in perhaps but that makes it impressive with some serious neck strain to match!


----------



## redcode

Jun 03

DSC_0311 City of London Gracechurch Street looking North towards 8 Bishopsgate New Skyscraper Construction and 22 Bishopsgate Skyscraper Tower by Michael G Spafford, trên Flickr

DSC_0323 City of London 8 Bishopsgate New Skyscraper Construction by Michael G Spafford, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

a bit dated (taken 27/5) but the angle is interesting

Không có tiêu đề by Jordan Kines, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A broader view of many skyscrapers U/C around the Gherkin, which opened 17 years ago. including this project. The developers seem confident that building during a crisis is a smart move. :

*Skyscrapers Rising Next to Vacant Towers Mark New City of London*








Skyscrapers Rising Next to Vacant Towers Mark New City of London


The pandemic has led to plenty of empty space, but developers are still betting big on the future of the office in the financial hub.




www.bloomberg.com


----------



## redcode

Jun 11

City skyline from Thames South Bank by Graham Hart, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Applications sought for mini flat top tower crane*


> The City Lift CL25 is made in Sweden by Artic Cranes, of which City Lifting owner Trevor Jepson is a shareholder.
> 
> The short-jibbed CL25 demonstrated its value on the 8 Bishopsgate site in the City of London for Keltbray. But that was more than a year ago and didn’t get much publicity.
> 
> Erected on a gantry with a three-metre base cross, it unloaded delivery vehicles from the roadside and delivered them into a massive basement excavation, 18 metres deep, on the other side of the gantry.











Applications sought for mini flat top tower crane


London crane hire specialist City Lifting is promoting a new concept that it has developed, called the City Lift CL25 mini flat top tower crane.




www.theconstructionindex.co.uk


----------



## hkskyline

6/12

London (City): 22 Bishopsgate seen from Gresham Street by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC07556 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07551 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07587 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07595 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07593 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07596 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07599 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC07626 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC07627 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

why do many people find 20 fenchurch street ugly? I find gorgeous


----------



## Ecopolisia

Zaz965 said:


> why do many people find 20 fenchurch street ugly? I find gorgeous


Yeah,me,too,that's for sure.I never were a sceptic one with it in general terms


----------



## A Chicagoan

I like 20 Fenchurch as well!


----------



## hkskyline

You can see the 2 red cranes from the Thames - 6/19

Thames at London 20-06-2021 by stephen allen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jun 24

Waterloo Bridge, London by Alex JD, trên Flickr









City of London by edwardmorrisfilm on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a discussion with the architect and principal engineer. There are plenty of renderings and technical details :


----------



## redcode

Jun 25

















How can green roofs help to tackle the climate and nature crises?


Green roofs could help to cool our overheating cities and provide much-needed space for nature. Climate correspondent Daisy Dunne visited one of London’s oldest to find out more




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## geogregor

DSC08285 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08286 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

DSC08531 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08471 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08475 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08477 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08479 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08484 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08482 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08508 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08515 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08516 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08496 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC08497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 4

The City -210944 by Mark Kent, trên Flickr

Moody London Skyline by Mike Ixer, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

London-174315 by Mark Kent, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/30

IMG_8089 by Zefrographica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

A few older close-ups posted today.

6/23

8 Bishopsgate - 23249 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr

8 Bishopsgate - 23250 by Patrick Collins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415024206887243776


----------



## redcode

Andrew Jackson Photography


----------



## hkskyline

7/13

London 2021 by Annette Pettifer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 15

Overcast by Geoff Henson, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415987824411693064


----------



## geogregor

DSC00472 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00494 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00497 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00499 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00501 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

Lower element:

DSC00502 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00509 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00510 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00514 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dai Taylor


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

7/15

Boat Trip by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/17

20210717_111134 Day at the beach - South Bank by Alex Brown, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 19










__
http://instagr.am/p/CRgfa-fMoTN/


----------



## redcode

Hazard262


----------



## hkskyline

7/14

_DSC0045CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0069CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/22

_DSC0261CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Jul 22

Bird on the Southbank by ace&#x27;s photos, trên Flickr









@ZsoltSz36097374


----------



## hkskyline

* T Clarke returns to black in first half as order book tops £500m *
July 20, 2021
Building _Excerpt_

M&E contractor T Clarke returned to the black in the first half of the year with the firm reporting a record order book of more than £500m.

The company, which is working on the Facebook scheme at King’s Cross as well as the 8 Bishopsgate tower in the City of London, said pre-tax profit was £1.9m, up from the £1.5m interim loss it suffered last year when the firm’s workloads were ravaged by the coronavirus pandemic.

Turnover in the six months to 30 June was up 30% to £138m with the Clarke saying it was on track to meet its £500m turnover target by 2024 which it set itself earlier this year,.

More : T Clarke returns to black in first half as order book tops £500m


----------



## redcode

Jul 24

The Shining City by Nick Hunt, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

7/19

SKYG 129 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

The Colours of London by Ben Ashton on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*[VIDEO] Collaboration corner: On-site in London*
In this episode of Rhys Lewis’s ‘collaboration corner’, Revizto takes a construction site walk at Lendlease’s 8 Bishopsgate scheme, meets with its latest client, Multiplex and joins Kier to discuss their 3-year UK Enterprise Agreement










[VIDEO] Collaboration corner: On-site in London


In this episode of Rhys Lewis’s ‘collaboration corner’, Revizto takes a construction site walk at Lendlease’s 8 Bishopsgate scheme, meets with its latest client, Multiplex and joins Kier to discuss their UK Enterprise Agreement




www.pbctoday.co.uk


----------



## geogregor

DSC00992 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00994 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00993 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00999 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Aug 3

London skyline by Kristina Hickey, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422809536461684736


----------



## redcode

Aug 4

Bankside Wanderings by Jason Cobb, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

MarkLacey7









vdlvisuals


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1423230702787731462


----------



## redcode

Aug 6

Bishopsgate skyline by aecsouthall, trên Flickr

City of London skyline (20210804 1151) by Graham Dash, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

8/4 - peeking out in between buildings

To the City by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

London-028 by Simon, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435149250665623552










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435603916788486144


----------



## redcode

it_is_fareed









 cookelooks


----------



## geogregor

P1010643 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1010640 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/8

HMS Belfast in River Thames by Janam Parikh, on Flickr

View from London&#x27;s Tower Bridge and Harbor Area by Janam Parikh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/11

London Helicopter Charter Day by Mark H Lewis, on Flickr

London Helicopter Charter Day by Mark H Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos taken Friday 10th September 2021):
















































Latest construction progress update diagram for Bishopsgate:


----------



## Medenine

Was in town yesterday.. 1st time in nearly 2 years!


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436014349139816462


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1437465759937175554


----------



## redcode

Sep 13

Fortune Hunter by c.clive, on Flickr









stateoflondon1


----------



## hkskyline

9/13

London by night by Mitch Belei, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 16

London 16-09-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16-09-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

London 16-09-21 by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

The City of London skyline lo res by Jeremy de Souza LRPS, on Flickr









London skyline by Gemma Williams on 500px














































archoptical



















EarthOblivion


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439273170167545856


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439902924939931656


----------



## redcode

Battersea_


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1440615625483689986


----------



## hkskyline

Scooter Scrote. by Alan Habbick Photography., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/22

River Thames Moonrise Panorama by Richard 600, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

andrecobb


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUKbYfull1J/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUKvRc6sxSP/


----------



## redcode

Sep 23

DSCF2268.jpg by David Howlett, on Flickr









lccmunicipal


----------



## hkskyline

9/23

Thames view by David Howlett, on Flickr

OXO Tower and Thames by David Howlett, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/21

_DSC0783aCR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr

_DSC0688CR by Neil McAleer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

discover.jmagill


----------



## redcode

8 Bishopsgate seen with the CoL skyline









jasonhawkesphot

London by John Bray, on Flickr









TotalPublicati2


----------



## hkskyline

9/24

London Skyline from Parliament Hill by Richard 600, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 26

City of London Sept 2021-15.jpg by James Gillgrass, on Flickr









it_is_fareed

25.9.21 London South Bank 20 by Donald Judge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/25

Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary&#x27;s Axe), City of London, EC3 by f1jherbert, on Flickr

Walkie-Talkie, Rafael Viñoly (Architect), 20 Fenchurch Street, City of London, EC3M 3BY by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## Ecopolisia

Are there any new renovation plans on-going for that postmodern/brutalism mid-rise in the foreground in the last pic above this comment? I really do hope so..A gradually little grim outsider here in this particular part of London..I'm just saying..lol. And, i'm curiously asking?😅🙃


----------



## redcode

tmnikonian









jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

To the city by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr

Riverbank by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## Munwon

What is being built on the plot in #191?


----------



## redcode

Munwon said:


> What is being built on the plot in #191?


That's One Leadenhall 









LONDON | 1 Leadenhall | 158m | 36 fl | U/C


Construction of another tower is starting in City of London. Demolition of tyhe existing structure has finished and piling rigs are now on site: 20210724_130524 by Geogregor*, on Flickr https://www.makearchitects.com/projects/1-leadenhall/...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## redcode

Sep 29

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr

Between Waterloo and London Bridge by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## hkskyline

9/29

GB by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 29









City Cluster, London by Rob Wilkinson on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CUhNO9Cg4zZ/


----------



## Laurence2011

Got to work in the London office on Thursday, came out to an incredible sight walking amongst these towers at nighttime. London is becoming truly one of the best cities on earth for skyscrapers.


----------



## geogregor

From Lewisham:

P1060517 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVBj49ntKYh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVBHclMtCIX/


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ jasonhawkesphot


----------



## hkskyline

10/11

Blue Hour by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVGPfb5I0Ta/


----------



## A Chicagoan

Today, I had a dream that I climbed into 22 Bishopsgate and had a really good view of this under construction!


----------



## geogregor

P1060526 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060522 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060532 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060529 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from yesterday morning (Saturday 16th October 2021):
















































Latest construction progress update diagram for Saturday 16th October 2021:


----------



## redcode

TotalPublicati2


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 15:*

LONDON Skyline by MALCOLM PALMER, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CVSsgQ4sRzE/


----------



## redcode

Oct 17

London at night by Mark Walker, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/22

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr

River Thames Cruise October 2021 by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Source : Twitter @ seanclickz


----------



## A Chicagoan

Sunshine on the River Thames by Phil Amesbury, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 24

London Skyline by Ian Johnson, sur Flickr









untitled by Lorenzo Stortoni on 500px


----------



## geogregor

One more shot from Lewisham:

P1060678 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CViEEEat1cG/


----------



## geogregor

P1060941 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1060981 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070006 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070008 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 29 by schmidt


----------



## hkskyline

10/23

TwentyTwo (22 Bishopgate), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building), Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), City of London, EC3 (2) by f1jherbert, on Flickr

London Skyline, River Thames, London (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 30

london 10.2021 by Trevor T, sur Flickr













































husseinchalayan


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from this morning (Saturday 30th October 2021):








































































Latest construction progress update diagram for Saturday 30th October 2021:


----------



## geogregor

P1070165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211101_165709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211101_170010 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070169 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070178 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20211101_170159 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/31

Haloween by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 2

London Sunset by Jake Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

jasonhawkesphot


----------



## redcode

Nov 8

City Lights. by Alan Habbick Photography., sur Flickr


----------



## geogregor

On grey November Wednesday:

P1070505 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070518 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1070521 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1080067 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080070 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Nov 11

London Skyline by Thorsten Babetzki, sur Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from yesterday (Saturday 13th November 2021):


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 13:*

City of London by Robert Camp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWU80CMs-o_/


----------



## hkskyline

11/16

A300B088-BDD7-4682-A836-BC61AFA9AF64 by Steve Brammer, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

The City by Andy JB on 500px


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Brightondan

hkskyline I hope you post all your amazing photos and vids on the relevant UK forums, they are stunning !


----------



## towerpower123

This one has a nice crisp and clean facade!


----------



## hkskyline

Brightondan said:


> hkskyline I hope you post all your amazing photos and vids on the relevant UK forums, they are stunning !


They're not my photos but will happily cross-post! Thanks.


----------



## hkskyline

11/20

defence of the realm by d0gwalker, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from yesterday morning (Saturday 20th November 2021):
















































Latest construction progress update diagram for yesterday (Saturday 20th November 2021):


----------



## A Chicagoan

The Shard Baby said:


> Latest construction progress update diagram for yesterday (Saturday 20th November 2021):


This diagram looks like 40 Leadenhall...


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> *November 21:*
> 
> Southfields Skyline by James Beard, on Flickr


Cross-posting to here. The photo is really crisp and you can see this building even with the Nine Elms cluster so far ahead.


----------



## hkskyline

11/20 

London on a dull and cloudy day by PetermDan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWoyiffoJj1/


----------



## hkskyline

11/25

The City from Addington Hills by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/25

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (77) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (59) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr

Westminster to Millennium Bridge (58) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/26

London skyline by Alun Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11/28

Lightopia @ Crystal Palace by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr

Lightopia @ Crystal Palace by Stevie B&#x27;s Theme Park Photography, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1080401 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080412 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080415 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080416 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080448 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080455 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080533 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080534 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

The buildings in this cluster are too close to each other, and each new one seems to (un?)intentionally block the best angles of prior ones. The skyline here peaked with the Leadenhall and has had an aesthetic backslide since then.


----------



## hkskyline

11/30

London Streets on a London Day by Maurice Childs, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1080624 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1080632 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

10 Modern City of London continues to rise by Peter Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/2

Crossing by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Dec 1

City of London Skyline December 2021 DSC0492 by Paul_Keogh, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

12/1

City of London Skyline December 2021 DSC0526BW by Paul_Keogh, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

River night view by Leho Huang on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## geogregor

P1120889 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1120907 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/15

The City of London - The old and the new - 1 by Andrew Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 17:*








Cityscape: London lights by Gemma Williams on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

3/17

Portico by Ian Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1130314 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130316 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130318 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1130409 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

3/19

Modern London by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1130332 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140093 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*March 26:*








London at night. by Jamie Shrubsole on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

3/27

Second Highest - for how much longer? by Trevor Warry, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1140291 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140293 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140297 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140298 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1140304 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

This side looks grim. I don't envy views people working in 22 Bishopsgate will have...

P1140307 by Geogregor*, on Flickr

I think allowing for such close proximity was a mistake...


----------



## geogregor

In the background:

P1150620 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150623 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150625 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1150715 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1150764 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150763 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150766 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1150772 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1150883 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/19

What has happened to my London? "The Monument," and the steeple of a Wren Church lost amongst acres of steel girder, concrete, glass and plastic. Skyscrapers are any city, every city. Functional concrete jungles with the architecture of a fence post. by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1160223 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1160227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## sgollis

Big spoon and little spoon.


----------



## hkskyline

4/23

50008 50007 by Jude Heath, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1170104 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1170090 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1180757 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 6:*

20220506134213_IMG_2256 by Dominic Skillicorn, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1190445 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190449 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190461 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190462 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190465 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190467 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190476 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190512 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1190614 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1190615 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## The seventh shape

The segments of this tower seem misaligned. Or is this the new trend these days?


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 20:*

The way home by fiducially-speaking, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 23:*

A0232709 the City skyline from the Victoria Embankment by mark4harrison, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/25

25.5.22 London 53 by Donald Judge, on Flickr

25.5.22 London 45 by Donald Judge, on Flickr


----------



## The Shard Baby

Latest 8 Bishopsgate Construction Progress Update Diagrams (Tuesday 24th May 2022):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529611075032948736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1529614035506823168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1530588482657304580


----------



## geogregor

P1200658 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200671 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1200707 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200718 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1200788 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1210242 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210243 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210246 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210250 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210252 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1210255 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/19

Silver Wind Cruise Ship (38) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1220397 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220387 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220451 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220454 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220547 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220560 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220562 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

hkskyline said:


> 6/19
> 
> Silver Wind Cruise Ship (38) (Copy) by Barryoneoff, on Flickr


On the one hand very impressive, but on the other a pity that the iconic Gherkin has been completely ruthlessly obstructed with new high-rise buildings. You can no longer see it from the other side of the Thames. Apart from Roger's magnificent 122 Leadenhall Street skyscraper (cheese grater), the area has seen almost exclusively boring office towers.....and the incredibly ugly 20 Fenchurch Street building (walkie talkie).


----------



## geogregor

P1220670 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220709 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1220919 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220921 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1220930 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/28


----------



## geogregor

P1230191 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1230194 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

Great shot from Jason:

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot









And some more distant from me:

P1230980 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1240027 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

7/4

They're building a mountain in the City of London by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

London skyline sunset from Peckham Levels by Bex Walton, on Flickr


----------



## merrycorsten

It looks amazing, the tiles, the floors, probably and pro-deck solutive, like it should be.


----------



## hkskyline

9/19

The City of London from Tower Bridge by Bex Walton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/20

City of London skyline by Andrew Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## ed500

24/09/22, taken by me


----------



## geogregor

P1330561 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330559 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

https://twitter.com/London_Rooftops


----------



## The Shard Baby

Photos from yesterday, Friday 30th September 2022:
















Latest diagram:








Plus a couple of special progress updates I made earlier this week:


----------



## hkskyline

10/1

Primrose Hill | October 2022-29 by Paul *****, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1330687 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330717 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1330805 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330822 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330818 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330957 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1330958 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


20221006_161224 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

P1340115 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340133 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

10/11

Panoramic shot of London taken from Tower Bridge by Dick Bulch, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 14:*








London of City by luigi borrone on 500px.com


----------



## geogregor

P1340598 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340619 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340636 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340637 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1340724 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*October 21:*

IMGP5000 by © Steve Guess, on Flickr


----------



## Xorcist

the last 3 floors look so incongruous, as if they had been added on quickly, without much planning, let alone aesthetic ambition. As if a toddler had stacked building blocks on top of each other. Aside from the botched top of the tower, the building is just a tall, boxy, but boring gap giller, which also partly obscures the view of Richard Roger's grandiose cheese grater tower.


----------



## hkskyline

10/22

Walkie-Talkie (20 Fenchurch Street), Cheesegrater (Leadenhall Building, Scalpel (52 Lime Street) and Gherkin (30 St. Mary's Axe), City of London, EC3 (1) by f1jherbert, on Flickr


----------



## geogregor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587036072344752130


----------



## geogregor

P1380227 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380230 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380247 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380256 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380277 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380278 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


P1380303 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------

